# Cardio While On ephedrine ?



## The Bam (Dec 4, 2007)

Now Then You Lot Let Me Pick Your Brains,

Im currently on the getting ripped mission my body fat is at 14% just wont to drop it to about 12 or 10 ish whats the lowest you can go to before its gets real bad for your body ?

Oh And Back to the point what cardio will give the best results on ephedrine high intensity interval training or low intensity for long durations ?

cheers


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I personally think HIIT is better.


----------



## Stig (Oct 8, 2007)

Nytol, what BF are you?

Looking mint in that sig.......... you ar emy inspiration, LOL


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I have no idea mate, % numbers mean little, but thank you for the kind words.


----------



## Stig (Oct 8, 2007)

Nytol said:


> I have no idea mate, % numbers mean little, but thank you for the kind words.


Just watch your head on the way out now fella :tongue10:


----------



## The Bam (Dec 4, 2007)

cheers for that, what percent body fat would you say typical cover model body is ? Hhmmm


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

no where near as low as a competing bodybuilder, perhaps 10-12%??


----------



## am1ev1l (Feb 25, 2008)

Kezz said:


> no where near as low as a competing bodybuilder, perhaps 10-12%??


Agreed, some Men's Health covers are maybe as low as 8%.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

make sure you have a decent diet as well as hIIT can strip muscle on a calorie controlled diet


----------



## XPS (Aug 23, 2006)

What is HIIT?


----------



## johno19741436114545 (Dec 10, 2007)

High Intensity Interval Training.

Go all out for a say 1 min, rest for 20 secs, go all out.....


----------



## Robleerob (Dec 9, 2006)

The Bam said:


> Oh And Back to the point what cardio will give the best results on ephedrine high intensity interval training or low intensity for long durations ?
> 
> cheers


I personally wouldn't do HIIT on the stuff. The reason being is, if ure doing HIIT, ure heartrate and metabolism will be through the roof....and ure metabolism will probably stay high for hours afterwards anyway, regardless of ephadrine use.

Maybe am wrong but I would bang a couple in the morning if u plan on training in the evening, and visa versa. That'd keep the metabolism flat out all day


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

johno1974 said:


> High Intensity Interval Training.
> 
> Go all out for a say 1 min, rest for 20 secs, go all out.....


 I like this, and other versions, like 30 secs all out 10 seconds slow etc but if your going ALL OUT and giving it 100% effort it can really F*** you!! well me any way....but then my diet has never been all that good since I stopped Regx

Give it a try. Also, I would be careful with eph. I used when I was working in india, the heat + eph + HIIT = me feeling really rough and 'dodgy'

good luck


----------

